# Anyone know any similar classical songs to this song?



## rafaela (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys I need your help, I would like to hear more of this song at the beginning, I'm pretty sure she borrowed the tune from a classical song, does anyone know? And I would like to hear similar songs too, happy and upbeat!






Also, any similar pieces to this song? Rock and classical at the same time?






Also feel free to suggest me classical pop songs or just amazing masterpieces. I'm still a new listener to classical music and would like to find out more songs. ^-^

Thank you.


----------

